# 62311 vs. 62319



## beloved3373 (Oct 7, 2010)

One of my anesthesiologists wants to bill 62319 for a caudal epidural due to the fact that he insterted a catheter and injected the medication that way.  It was my understanding that 62319 is for a "continuous" epideral.  Am I missing something in the wording of the procedure code?

Thanks in advance for your help!!

Amy


----------



## bjmoore66 (Oct 7, 2010)

This response is from a Pain Management Coding seminar sponsored by HCPro:

62319—ESI injection—lumbar or sacral (caudal)
– Procedure: A catheter is threaded through the needle and placed in
the space. A continuous infusion is started for several hours/days.
Occasionally, three or more injections might be given over a period
of hours/days and may involve different substances


A catheter may also be used in 62311, but it is removed immediately and not left in the patient.


----------



## dwaldman (Oct 8, 2010)

Tell him that a single injection regardless if he used a catheter is billed with 62311.

Like the other post you received 62319 includes the placement of the catheter than a cont infusion or bolus.


----------

